# Ally (metsulfuron)



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

I've read the label and i'm not clear about whether it will stop ryegrass and crabgrass from germinating neither of which i want. Just want to stunt fescue long enough for both grass to get a jump. I have not planted either yet and want to spray 1/10 oz per acre to stunt the fescue as well as knock out the broadleafs those that it will. Would i be safe to spray and plant 2-3 days later?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Can't answer that question but if you use it or the current version Cimarron plus in spring it will turn your fescue orange and will likely do more than just stunt it. Fall works better. I used a lot of it in mixed grass hay with 31 fescue when I started my current place 20 years ago and the previous owner had not controlled multiflora rose. Ally works wonders on that but I was very surgically spot spraying, not broadcast spraying. AIR, the wait time is much longer for replant than you are suggesting.


----------



## scout (Jan 14, 2015)

I use it to control ryegrass in Bermuda in a fall application for pre-emerge.


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

Metsulfuron is a great product for broadleaves, but not at 0.1 oz.

Also, it would not be my choice for ryegrass and certainly won't inhibit crabgrass. It does have some residual at higher rates, and could impact what you want to plant. It should hold the fescue back a little.

you didn't say what you were planting unless I misread it. Perhaps I'm missing what you are saying?


----------

